# Milo today



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I usually trim the hair on Milo's head and paws every few weeks, but I haven't for around 6 weeks now. I'm kind of loving the fluff. He does need it trimmed soon though!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

He wears the fluff beautifully! Such a gorgeous boy.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

There's those gorgeous eyes that I love so much!!!!!!!! 
I love the shaggier look on Pipper too but he gets sooooo hot!!!!! He's at the groomer right now.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Milo is adorable as always, but to me he is not Milo without his bowtie. They look so young with some hair growth.


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

He’s adorable! I love the fluff.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Adorable 💕


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

wkomorow said:


> Milo is adorable as always, but to me he is not Milo without his bowtie. They look so young with some hair growth.



haha the picture with the green and pink bowtie? I think I had that as my profile picture on here for years!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Orla said:


> haha the picture with the green and pink bowtie? I think I had that as my profile picture on here for years!



That is the one. He was so cute in that.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ohhhhhh---I have missed Milo! He is just as handsome as ever! Maybe even more so.
How are you Orla?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Ohhhhhh---I have missed Milo! He is just as handsome as ever! Maybe even more so.
> How are you Orla?


Hi Sandi! I am good thanks! Been working from home since March, but I think I am heading back in a few weeks. How are you? How is Lisi doing? I was thinking about her the other day.


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

I too LOVE Milo's "Forever-a-Puppy" shaggy look! 😍
He is looking at you with such adoring expressive eyes. Gorgeous picture - thank you for sharing it with us!
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

((((MILO))))😍😘😗😙 I could stare at his beautiful eyes for days


----------



## abbabella (Jul 29, 2020)

so sweet, looks like he is being absorbed by that dog bed!! LOL


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Orla said:


> I usually trim the hair on Milo's head and paws every few weeks, but I haven't for around 6 weeks now. I'm kind of loving the fluff. He does need it trimmed soon though!
> 
> View attachment 274739





Orla said:


> haha the picture with the green and pink bowtie? I think I had that as my profile picture on here for years!


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

Milo is Soooo sweet!!! I absolutely love this photo!! What the cutest gorgeous face! What a sweet personality the cutie face says it all!!!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Hey Orla!!! Milo's looking great!! It's been a long time.


----------



## KingMaddox (Aug 7, 2020)

Orla said:


> I usually trim the hair on Milo's head and paws every few weeks, but I haven't for around 6 weeks now. I'm kind of loving the fluff. He does need it trimmed soon though!
> 
> View attachment 274739


Milo is so adorable! 🥰🥰


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Orla said:


> I usually trim the hair on Milo's head and paws every few weeks, but I haven't for around 6 weeks now. I'm kind of loving the fluff. He does need it trimmed soon though!
> 
> View attachment 274739


He's beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing the pix.

Lainie


----------



## Chvilla1 (Mar 20, 2020)

That face just makes me smile.


----------

